# Delicious looking Milkshakes in CT



## Silver (7/10/15)

From My Sugar chocolatier in SeaPoint, CT
They look amazing!

Has anyone in CT tried them yet?

Full article here:
http://www.eatout.co.za/article/drool-insane-new-milkshakes-made-sea-point-chocolatiers-sugar/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## moonunit (7/10/15)

Looks good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kiff Rooibos (7/10/15)

Those look good. Might have to take a drive to sea-point to see what they're all about

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/10/15)

Let us know'


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (10/10/15)

Went to that sweet milkshake place this afternoon. @Silver, you should stop by there when you're in Cape Town again, if you have a sweet tooth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (10/10/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> View attachment 36875
> 
> Went to that sweet milkshake place this afternoon. @Silver, you should stop by there when you're in Cape Town again, if you have a sweet tooth.
> 
> ...



Oh my gosh @Yusuf Cape Vaper , thats amazing! Thanks for remembering
Looks delicious! Will certainly make a note to swing past that place. Thanks!


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (10/10/15)

Silver said:


> Oh my gosh @Yusuf Cape Vaper , thats amazing! Thanks for remembering
> Looks delicious! Will certainly make a note to swing past that place. Thanks!


Please excuse the stinkies in the top right corner. I have a friend that Vapes and smokes  

I'll post a pic of the chocolate in a bit. Not cheap, but really really nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/10/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> View attachment 36875
> 
> Went to that sweet milkshake place this afternoon. @Silver, you should stop by there when you're in Cape Town again, if you have a sweet tooth.
> 
> ...



PS - @Yusuf Cape Vaper , i just showed my wife that picture and your post. Now I am in trouble. She really wants to have one of those milkshakes and she is upset now. Lol


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (10/10/15)

Silver said:


> PS - @Yusuf Cape Vaper , i just showed my wife that picture and your post. Now I am in trouble. She really wants to have one of those milkshakes and she is upset now. Lol


Time for a holiday to Cape Town then  the brownies in the milkshake are awesome. I had a cookie one and my friend had a super chocolate milkshake. Too rich for me, but pretty awesome. Show her this




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/10/15)

@Yusuf Cape Vaper , that is punishment. You have us drooling now

Time to organise a business trip to CT. Lol

PS - have moved these posts to the original thread


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (10/10/15)

Silver said:


> @Yusuf Cape Vaper , that is punishment. You have us drooling now
> 
> Time to organise a business trip to CT. Lol
> 
> PS - have moved these posts to the original thread


Awesome  thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

